
Apple deluged by police demands to decrypt iPhones - scholia
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57583843-38/apple-deluged-by-police-demands-to-decrypt-iphones/
======
phil
Do any HN people know what they're doing to unlock phones? Brute-forcing the
passcode as the article suggests?

